# Protection dog trining in W Mass



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

So i got this gorgeous bullmastiff. He's 4 months and already weighs in at 55 lbs. Mind you this is not a fat 55 lbs - it's all mussel. He's already started showing defensive drive by growling and confronting things that may pose a threat to him or my property - which as i understand is rare for a dog of his age. 

Anyways, i was interested in giving him some light protection training (when he gets old enough) - to massage his insticts and give them an accurate focus. The problem is i can't find any trainers of this nature within 100 miles. They all seem to be around the boston area. Do you guys know of any out in this area? Does the SPA do training of any kind? Is it possible to squeeze in some sort of class?? Probably not i know - but i'm trying to figure something out....

Thanks


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I think this picture will work.....


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

sounds like he really enjoys seafood....


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

jasonbr said:


> I think this picture will work.....


Oh my god...what a cutie!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good lookin' dog Jason...


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

Jason,

I know a guy that does training. He's based south of Springfield. He has worked with several police K-9's. He's good and not some fly by night dog-fight trainer. I'll PM you when I get his contact info, I don't have it with me now.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Why not just love him and make him a member of your family (okay, GAY alert on...but I just lost my rottie to disease...she wouldn't have harmed a fly...unless somebody threatened me, so STFU)? Why does everyone have to own the "killer dog"? Dogs aren't for killing...they are for helping us: drugs/bombs/protection of their handlers, police and lemmings...not as an instrument of aggression...just as friends.

But then, if your wish is to have an aggressive dog...join a bike gang and drill the dog accordingly...I will be more than unhappy to park a couple of rounds in his doomed ass. All this while I shead tears for what you have made of mans best friend. You are an anus and should not draw a breath on this earth. 

You have posted on a cop site, believing the MSM and leftist thugs that say we are "Nazis" and "KKK fascists". We are not. Go find a skinhead site for the information you seek, thug.


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

First you should concentrate on obedience training. Your dog needs to obey you 100% of the time, in all situations and with all types of distractions before you start thinking about protection work.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

First: Thanks Kozmo and Bunny, i think so too, i love him - he's great.

Bob: i would very much appreciate the info - that sounds like just what i'm looking for. Thanks again!

Dcs: Your response shows your ignorance. My dog is bred for his instincts as a guard dog. It would be idiotic and irresponsible to ignore his insticts. He's already showing defensive drive (obviously this is foreign to you) at 4 months. The most responsible thing a dog owner can do is accept the drive and train it to use the drive in a correct manner. I do not appreciate your offensive remarks - please keep them to yourself in the future - especially on subjects you don't understand.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

John: I completely agree with you, I work on it every day.


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey i'll back this guy any day. Pawsitivedogtraining.com
he's out of Milford ma. He did alot of work with my Shepherd and does all sorts of training.
drugs, aggrestion and search and rescue.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Federal officer. I'll look into that - but he's still over an hour away from me. Does he do any sessions closer??

Dcs: I see you called me the "other retard" in the pitbull thread. Obviously you are not an expert on dogs. Allow me to educate the real retarded one:

Dogs have insticts. You cannot train away an instinct. It would be similiar to teaching a bear not to hibernate (good luck). You can mask an instict - but that is not removing it.

Let me address you concerns:

"Why not just love him and make him a member of your family"
I do love him and he is part of the family. Just because i accept and control his insticts (the responsible thing to do), does not mean that he sleeps outside.

"Why does everyone have to own the "killer dog"?"
I don't want him to kill people

"they are for helping us: drugs/bombs/protection of their handlers, police and lemmings"
Let me explain this to you. When a dog is playing, and pulling on toys they use their whole mouth for gripping. When they are in a defensive state - they use the front of their mouths for biting. Any protection dog needs to be TRAINED (yes TRAINED!!) to use their whole mouth, and where to bite, when in a defensive state. Otherwise they are not much of a protection dog.

"But then, if your wish is to have an aggressive dog..."
That's why i bought a Bullmastiff - why did you buy a Rottweiller jackass?

"I will be more than unhappy to park a couple of rounds in his doomed ass."
Are you threatening to shoot me dog?? Unbeleivable.... you're a moderator?

"All this while I shead tears for what you have made of mans best friend."
Have you ever heard of the concept of breeding?? Again - why did you buy a Rottweiller jackass?

And the rest of your post was just unnecessary - go read some books and get back to me...... moron.


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Jason strickly in Milford he has a hugh shop/warehouse. I traveled from Attleboro to milford once a week for 7 weeks and it was worth every bit of time and money spent on her. he has so many options from two week residential to walkins. 
good luck.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! I'll probably give him a ring to see what he has to say..... Thanks again!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

jasonbr,

Sorry, my post was way over the top...your response was appropriate and I apologize. My dog just died and I was "KUI"...not an excuse, merely an explanation. My dog was a rescue, I am sensitive on this subject as many dogs are put down when they have been abandoned or become too aggressive for the owners to manage. A Mastiff, Rottweiler, or American Terrier are aggressive dogs, but they are not violent dogs, and violence is not inherent in their genetics. These breeds are not for everyone...they are alpha and will try to lead the pack if the human is insufficiently alpha. They tend to be one person dogs...but how they are raised is key!

That does not, however, mean that I understand your desire for a protection dog. I do not believe that it is safe or desirable for civilians (or cops in their private lives) to train a dog in that fashion, especially if there are spouses/children involved. If you want protection, buy and learn to use a firearm (not necessarily in that order). As I said, these big guys tend to be one person dogs...what if you are not home and they assert there alpha dominance with your family? Naturally, it is desirable to see that the dog is properly trained: obedience trained. Plenty of places for that in western MA: there is also canine good citizen training and that hospital training...and all three breeds mentioned here are great for that. 

My relationship with my dog went like this: she was in charge of SECURITY, I was in charge of DEFENSE. Please re-think your desire to turn your dog into a weapon...it sounds like he'll be a great watchdog...and thats good enough.

I have lived with three rotties because I like the breed...and not for any other reason.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> My relationship with my dog went like this: she was in charge of SECURITY, I was in charge of DEFENSE...


Excellent statement D.
Thats exactly how life is in the Kozmo household with (both male) a 4 yo Ger Shep. and a 6 yo yel. lab.

All I want is the buzzer to go off; I'll handle the encounter with Mr. Badguy...
(And with extreme prejudice.)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too right, Koz! I have always valued my dogs above myself (...not above humanity, but as children): they are my wards...I am responsible for their life safety, they are responsible for the ALARM! I'll handle the defense issue from there. 

I apologize for flying off the handle and not making a salient point...this subject is just too important for emotional BS like my earlier post...


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Im not trying to be a dick but something doesnt sound right about training your dog to be aggressive, but maybe its just me.
I do agree with obedience training.
Id rather know that my dog isnt going to eat someone.
It might turn out to be a bad thing when your dog mauls the mailman because he came near your house, but I cant speak for your dog, 
I just wanted to throw my 2 pennines in the mix.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Creeper, good post (unlike my original...)...dog will do what dog will do...no need to set them up for failure by training them to be wicked aggressive.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks dcs. No problem here.

Bullmastiff's aren't really good watchdogs. They don't have much of a drive to protect property. It's not uncommon for a Bullmastiff to allow a BG entry to the house - however when the BG goes to leave, the bullmastiff will subdue him (bred to do so with sheer size rather than biting) and keep the BG subdued until its' owner gets home. (BM's were bred to subdue poachers until the wardon arrived)

If the dog senses a threat to his owner however, all bets are off.

I only wanted to do "light protection training". I simply want to give the dog an idea of the mosty efficient and effective way to do its job - if the need ever arose.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Jasonbr,

Sorry, I'm just a sentimental old fart....Mastiffs are wonderful dogs...good luck with your guy! I just believe that the dog will protect you (to a point) without training...sorry, I just believe it's my job to protect the dog...just me, I'm not a K9 guy, for obvious reasons.

Dave.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Jasonbr,
> 
> Sorry, I'm just a sentimental old fart....Mastiffs are wonderful dogs...good luck with your guy! I just believe that the dog will protect you (to a point) without training...sorry, I just believe it's my job to protect the dog...just me, I'm not a K9 guy, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Dave.


I'd always try my best to protect my dog, after all, i am pack leader . Just makes things easier if he helps....


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Cute huh !!


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

and if either of those two dont due the trick i'll use my back up plan 
the in-house demon !!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

My kinda dog Fed! A real beauty... Looks similiar to my Apollo.

I got a couple of those in-hose destructors myself and It's taken my wife and I
4 years to convince em the jelly goes IN the mouth... I feel yer pain... Cute Kid!


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Good lookin dog! I'm not sure if it's because that the dog is closer to the camera than you - but it's head looks HUGE!


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

Koz, funny story but its not jelly its my wifes make-up !!! lol funny huh

and jason she is that big great dog cant wait to get her a friend !!


----------



## dan7728 (Jul 20, 2004)

i would help you out but you are a bit far.
www.k9protectiveservices.com
dan


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

This has been my favorite thread.

Your boy will do whats natural jason.

If you are well balanced he will be,and will adapt to your tempermant.

Training never hurts of any kind so long as the trainer knows his or her shit.

The people I know are all down here in Beantown area.

Be careful who you use.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, this is an old thread to bring up. Actually i've posted newer pictures. Anyways, Dan: is that really a $400 ring that says "K9" you're selling on your website?

"14kt. gold double initial mens diamond ring with .50ct. twenty diamonds
Finished measurement is approximately 7/8"long, 1/2"wide.
Additional $10.00 per size above 8.5. Please specify size when ordering. $400.00"


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Mongo: He about 9 months, 100 lbs now.... he's picking things up well on his own instincts, I'm not sure if he needs a trainer yet... we'll see though.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

federal officer said:


> Cute huh !!


Your dog is beautiful. I have had my shepard since she was six weeks old. She is now 11 yrs old and still as beautiful as when she was young. She is mild mannered but will protect her people. My three poms are more vicious that she is. She and all my animals are as much my children as my three boys and all they expect back is love, food and a good scratch behind the ear. Its nice to have a friend at the end of the day that unconditionally love you.


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

lpwpd722 said:


> Your dog is beautiful. I have had my shepard since she was six weeks old. She is now 11 yrs old and still as beautiful as when she was young. She is mild mannered but will protect her people. My three poms are more vicious that she is. She and all my animals are as much my children as my three boys and all they expect back is love, food and a good scratch behind the ear. Its nice to have a friend at the end of the day that unconditionally love you.


Very well said sir.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

federal officer said:


> Very well said sir.


Maam, thank you.


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

Just remember that not ALL dogs are good candidates for protection training. There are many determining factors, genetic quality being #1. Remember that no matter how much you pay for a dog ($1 or $3000), genetic quality IS NOT gauranteed. The number of BACK YARD breeders is on the rise and it is sometimes difficult to distinguish them from the more reputable and responsible ones. I'm not saying you don't have a good dog, it's just that you seldome come across one that possesses the ideal traits for protective work. His ability and limits can only be assessed by a PROFESSIONAL, REPUTABLE, EXPERIENCED, and MORALLY SOUND dog trainer/behaviorist. Also, basic obedience classes should be started at 8 - 12 weeks old to eliminate any unwanted behavior before it begins. Don't forget, you have a large and powerful breed that instinctively protects it's territory and pack(family). Basic obiedience may be all you need to achieve what you're looking for. As a former Veterinary Technician with 8 years experience and owner of a rottweiler and french mastiff I just had to toss in my two cents. I don't know whet area you're in, but I do know an excellent trainer in Marlborough.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

Since the pitbull thread appeaared again i might as well toss this in:
The other day i was walking my dog through downtown and some kid with a pitbull was walking the other way. My dog being friendly and all wanted to say hi to the dog, so i asked the dude if the pit was friendly and he says yes. My dog was noticibly larger. So anyways the pit got all stiff and it hair stood up when my dog was smelling it. I think my dog noticed and went right to his head and put his head ontop of the pits head - to show dominance over it. The pit flipped out. They battled for a few seconds before we pulled them apart. I don't think it phased my dog much because he was waggin his tail after the altercation. The other dog had its tail between its legs. Just thought it was funny. My bullmastiff's gonna be a pitbull tamer. I knew i should have named him 'Bone Crusher'. :jestera:


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

Being someone that was brought up around dogs all my life. (Doberman Pinschers, German Shepards, and rotties) It is all about how the "family unit" treats the dog. If you make them a part of the family that loves, feeds, and gives a good hme to the dog will grow into a great family member and loyal friend. Natural instincts could not be denied to any animal especially dogs. When i was an infant my family had 2 dob's and every night at dinner when i was in my high chair they would sit on either side of me. reason 1 to get the food commin off my table, and 2 to guard me. NO ONE but my grandmother, or my father could come any where close to me without them both giving a growl, or even showing their teeth. just give your dog a good home and basic training an obidense classes and your dog will be a great friend for the rest of your its days.


----------

